# Freaking Lyft



## Chris1962 (Nov 7, 2016)

Get off work last night at midnight and Lyft says 200% so figure I'll do a ride or two. First ping is 30 minutes away. WTF? Drive 30 minutes for a 5 minute ride that may or may not be in the surge area?

I text support and their reply is to accept the ride so it doesn't hurt my rating then call the passenger and ask them to cancel. Again...WTF? If support knows this is an issue why not fix it rather than offering a way to beat the system?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Because they expect you to do work for them. They haven't fixed it for years. I don't think they're going to fix it.


----------



## Chris1962 (Nov 7, 2016)

Tis why I don't even try to get their driving bonus. Not taking rides like that and they seem to be more often than not.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Chris1962 said:


> Get off work last night at midnight and Lyft says 200% so figure I'll do a ride or two. First ping is 30 minutes away. WTF? Drive 30 minutes for a 5 minute ride that may or may not be in the surge area?
> 
> I text support and their reply is to accept the ride so it doesn't hurt my rating then call the passenger and ask them to cancel. Again...WTF? If support knows this is an issue why not fix it rather than offering a way to beat the system?


Next you will get this text:

*Lyft here! Looks like your passengers have cancelled rides lately, especially after you've contacted them. Remember, it's best to complete every ride you accept.*


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

This is why you gotta have a second device . When you get a lyft request during prime time just type in the address on the rider side of the app on your other device and see what the primetime rate is and decide to cancel or accept the ride


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Depends on county


----------



## SmD71nG (Feb 25, 2016)

Chris1962 said:


> Get off work last night at midnight and Lyft says 200% so figure I'll do a ride or two. First ping is 30 minutes away. WTF? Drive 30 minutes for a 5 minute ride that may or may not be in the surge area?
> 
> I text support and their reply is to accept the ride so it doesn't hurt my rating then call the passenger and ask them to cancel. Again...WTF? If support knows this is an issue why not fix it rather than offering a way to beat the system?


It sucks that their new update has eliminated on Lyftline the ability for you to see the drop off location. To many times have I gotten a far that was 3-5 miles away only for their drop off location to be basically two blocks from their pick up location. usually when I see those I cancel immediately. If I get those requests when I am on the highway I just keep driving and the passenger usually gets the hint that I am not coming and cancels within 30 seconds.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

how do you text Lyft support? I have always sent them a message via the lift support website.



Chris1962 said:


> Get off work last night at midnight and Lyft says 200% so figure I'll do a ride or two. First ping is 30 minutes away. WTF? Drive 30 minutes for a 5 minute ride that may or may not be in the surge area?
> 
> I text support and their reply is to accept the ride so it doesn't hurt my rating then call the passenger and ask them to cancel. Again...WTF? If support knows this is an issue why not fix it rather than offering a way to beat the system?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> Next you will get this text:
> 
> *Lyft here! Looks like your passengers have cancelled rides lately, especially after you've contacted them. Remember, it's best to complete every ride you accept.*


I got those a couple of times already ... It's best just to ignore their emails and texts, just like the pings from 30 min away


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Manotas said:


> I got those a couple of times already ... It's best just to ignore their emails and texts, just like the pings from 30 min away


Keep searching


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

when i start getting anything above 15 min i am "forced" to turn off the lyft. it is ridiculous that they will abuse me. it really is loss loss situation. 

There needs to be pickup fee in non-surge time during limited driver availability. If it takes me 10 miles to driving to pick up a pax, give me $10+fee. simple. otherwise it is a rip off. and a loss loss because i will turn off the lyft.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Just because you won't doesn't mean the next guy won't. 

I've already cut my driving down. It just not worth it anymore.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Easy ways to get around I believe lyft pick up fee is around $1-$1.50 depending on market keep searching


----------



## Chris1962 (Nov 7, 2016)

jjfad said:


> when i start getting anything above 15 min i am "forced" to turn off the lyft. it is ridiculous that they will abuse me. it really is loss loss situation.
> 
> There needs to be pickup fee in non-surge time during limited driver availability. If it takes me 10 miles to driving to pick up a pax, give me $10+fee. simple. otherwise it is a rip off. and a loss loss because i will turn off the lyft.


I have decided between them sending me pick ups half an hour away and not being able to drive Lyft Plus only to simply ignore anything that is not Lyft Plus 15 minutes or less away. Every once in a while they send me a regular Lyft 1-2 minutes away and I'll do it, but not often. I run Uber XL only while I'm doing this.

My acceptance rate with Lyft the last couple weeks has been under 14%. I get texts but not deactivated yet. I figure if they are going to try and make me drive half an hour for a 5 min ride, screw the acceptance rating. I usually end up getting tired of them sending me rides I won't take anyway and just shut it off.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I've asked Lyft to give me a separate profile for LyftPlus and regular Lyft and they aaid they can't do that. If all the Uber shenanigans they copy, they should copy this. 

There are tricks to get around not taking log distance requests. Once that loophole is fixed, it done driving though.


----------



## Chris1962 (Nov 7, 2016)

macchiato said:


> I've asked Lyft to give me a separate profile for LyftPlus and regular Lyft and they aaid they can't do that. If all the Uber shenanigans they copy, they should copy this.
> 
> There are tricks to get around not taking log distance requests. Once that loophole is fixed, it done driving though.


At this point I think they need us more than we need them. I don't see them dropping me because of my acceptance rating and if they do...no great loss.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

My car, my driving skills, my service skills, my car, my oil, my gas, my insurance, my car wash, my water (keeping just for pukers), my phone.. did i say my car?

And you really think they care about my rating?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> how do you text Lyft support? I have always sent them a message via the lift support website.


They can barely manage an email. I'd hate to think what a text would look like. Text STOP to opt out. STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

jjfad said:


> when i start getting anything above 15 min i am "forced" to turn off the lyft. it is ridiculous that they will abuse me. it really is loss loss situation.
> 
> There needs to be pickup fee in non-surge time during limited driver availability. If it takes me 10 miles to driving to pick up a pax, give me $10+fee. simple. otherwise it is a rip off. and a loss loss because i will turn off the lyft.


I found that you can train the algorithm. If the 30 minute request times out, watch to see that your next your request will be substantially closer. Uber is the king of self correcting these remote requests. I was leaving San Lorenzo and got 2 requests for Oakland Airport. One pax simply cancelled the 16 minute wait; the second was replaced with a ping in San Leandro.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Chris1962 said:


> Get off work last night at midnight and Lyft says 200% so figure I'll do a ride or two. First ping is 30 minutes away. WTF? Drive 30 minutes for a 5 minute ride that may or may not be in the surge area?
> 
> I text support and their reply is to accept the ride so it doesn't hurt my rating then call the passenger and ask them to cancel. Again...WTF? If support knows this is an issue why not fix it rather than offering a way to beat the system?


Turn your phone on airplane mode and wait for pax to cancel.Your rating won't be affected because they will think you have bad connection/offline.Mine is always at 100%


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

thanks, Love Gurl. I have been turning off the phone. Works but is time consuming.


----------

